# DIY full range system ? what alternative is there on proven designsn?



## opz99 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi

I have previusly built a cupple of full Range speakers with tangband elements to my living rom.

I am playing with the idea to build some (7) full Range speaker/horn to my ht, as how, i prefer to follow proven designs.

I have found only one option so fars, the VH-1. Other popular designs such as the frugal horn is more for corner placement.

Any suggestions for front loaded designs that may be nice to have in a ht? I guess it have to be front loaded as some speakers will be placed against the walls.

Regards /OpZ


----------



## studiotech (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd suggest looking at the Fullrange section of the Diyaudio forum. Lots of info and projects there for what you want.

Greg


----------



## jparkhur (Sep 16, 2011)

Fostex ff125wk fonkens x 7 would be an easy build plus two subs. Under 1000


----------



## opz99 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have been looking at them, but I am primary going for a floor-stander, but then again, it is rather easy to do them floor standing .

Too bad the floor version isn't "front loaded" so to say as the normal version is.


----------

